# Is my draw length too long?



## tdwarburton (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## tdwarburton (Apr 16, 2014)

I bought this Alpine Frontier because I was told by an archer that I knew that my draw length would be 27". It is adjusted to 26" still feels to long. I certainly have noticed some inconsistencies when shooting 30+ yards. The other thing I'd like to try is a shorter (youth) release. I am not a big man by any stretch standing at a whopping 5'5"


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

yes sir its long...i cant see the shoulders because of the bunchy shirt, but the dl . is way long looks to me like its over a inch..the inconsistencies are probably from you anchor floating . fix the dl. first...................


----------



## 19reeves79 (Nov 6, 2013)

Go to 25 you should be good put string on tip of your nose also use a. Kisser button it helps tremendously


----------



## tdwarburton (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for the help fellas


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You are way long, as the others say, at least an inch, maybe 1 1/2" and you are right, the shaft of your release should be a bit shorter.

On a positive note, except for a bow and a release that don't fit, your form looks pretty good. Many with a bow that's too long will lean back to compensate, but you are standing up straight, your face is pointed in the right direction, your shoulders seem relaxed and not too high. Your bow hand looks relaxed.

When you get your bow set up right, I hope you'll get some coaching. You could be very good.

Allen


----------



## tdwarburton (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words Allen. I will be sure to get some good coaching this winter. I am currently bow shopping, any suggestions for a shorter draw length? I am looking for a hunting bow, mainly spot and stalk for muley


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

tdwarburton said:


> Thank you for the kind words Allen. I will be sure to get some good coaching this winter. I am currently bow shopping, any suggestions for a shorter draw length? I am looking for a hunting bow, mainly spot and stalk for muley


Carbon spyder 30 would be my suggestion for stalking. Have sombody measure at full draw from the back of the arrow shaft not the nock but the shaft to the corner of your mouth just as u are in the pic. This will give u a ball park how much shorter u need to go.


----------



## ColoradoNick (Oct 15, 2014)

Cut some wooden blocks 3/4" wide x 4" tall x 1.5" deep. Do another one 1" deep as well. Tape it to your grip, that will simulate a shorter draw length.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

if your bow takes mods..looks like it does.... thats all you need new mods not a new bow......


----------



## tdwarburton (Apr 16, 2014)

First off thank you to you all for your time and knowledge. This fall was great to me as I sold calves for prices I could not have even dreamed of. So I decided to treat myself to a new bow that would actually fit me. I ended up with a PSE Premonition. I have it set at a 24" draw which is 2 full inches shorter than my old alpine. I love how much faster and quieter it is. I am really excited to get to shooting this bow.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

tdwarburton said:


> First off thank you to you all for your time and knowledge. This fall was great to me as I sold calves for prices I could not have even dreamed of. So I decided to treat myself to a new bow that would actually fit me. I ended up with a PSE Premonition. I have it set at a 24" draw which is 2 full inches shorter than my old alpine. I love how much faster and quieter it is. I am really excited to get to shooting this bow.


Excellent! Glad to hear that you got a bow that fits. I hope you will enjoy archery as much as I have.
Allen


----------

